# Bestbuy Nikon D7000 is discontinued? New upgraded version releasing before XMAS??



## bullettproof (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello,
I just left my local bestbuy, I had been there a few times in recent weeks inquiring about the D7000. Unfortunately today they did not have the D7000, I proceeded to ask when they were expecting more? I was told the D7000 is being discontinued for a new improved model that will release before Christmas. 

I did not believe it but they showed me in the bestbuy cpu system that it was being discontinued. 

Am I the first to hear this?


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 16, 2011)

Well it's still listed on the bestbuy website, but indicates it's on backorder. I suspect what they mean is they don't know exactly when they'll get more in. The D7000 - far as i'm aware - hasn't been discontinued by Nikon, either officially or otherwise, and I doubt if they'd be giving advance notice of a new camera to bestbuy before it's even been officially launched.


----------



## bullettproof (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought it was weird but in there computer system it said discontinued. And the SKU number and been erased.


----------



## Destin (Oct 16, 2011)

penfolderoldo said:


> Well it's still listed on the bestbuy website, but indicates it's on backorder. I suspect what they mean is they don't know exactly when they'll get more in. The D7000 - far as i'm aware - hasn't been discontinued by Nikon, either officially or otherwise, and I doubt if they'd be giving advance notice of a new camera to bestbuy before it's even been officially launched.



Best Buy will be lucky to receive future Nikon bodies on the proper release date after the whole issue they had with putting the D7000 on shelves a week early.


----------



## Overread (Oct 16, 2011)

A store can discontinue supply a line (and thus has discontinued display on their internal stock system) without the product itself being discontinued. So it could simply be that the chain isn't going to stock any more of that model; rather than full proof that a new model is to be soon released to replace it.


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree, the D7000 was probably discontinued by BestBuy.....


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 16, 2011)

I just bought a D7000 at Best Buy this Friday.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 16, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> I just bought a D7000 at Best Buy this Friday.



Congrats on your new cam!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2011)

paul85224 said:


> I agree, the D7000 was probably discontinued by BestBuy.....


Given its popularity and price-point, I'm more inclined to think that Nikon discontinued selling to Best Buy.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 17, 2011)

tirediron said:


> paul85224 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, the D7000 was probably discontinued by BestBuy.....
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 17, 2011)

The D7k is only a little over a year old so I can't imagine Nikon discontinuing it or rolling out a D7100.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't believe y'all would actually trust a 12 year old in a blue shirt....


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Oct 20, 2011)

I  was at Best Buy last week and asked if they had the D7000. Sales rep got a really embarassed look on his face and said the store had to send all of their D7000's back and their store would not longer be selling it. Then two days latter I am at a different Best Buy and they have the D7000.  Not sure what is up!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 20, 2011)

I hear they're giving away free 32 oz softdrinks at ALL McDonald's outlets in North America! (I heard that from the manager at my local Mickey Dee's!)

I heard that Two and A Half Men is replacing Ashton Kutcher with Bruce Willis!!!

I heard that Beyonce's baby's name is going to be Shaniquea Alexandrianna Latiefah Knowles!!!

I heard that Best Buy took delivery of 10,000 cases of steer manure from a bankrupt garden supply firm, and has been sending it around to all its stores. Steer manure is a bit different from bull$h!+. As you might know, after they cut the nuts off of a bull, then he becomes a steer, and then the waste becomes "steer manure"...but to the untrained eye, it looks and smells very much like bull$h!+.


----------



## jmorales831 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I work in the digital imaging section at Best Buy. It is not being discontinued by Best Buy. Nikon is just having some pricing issues and sent out a memo to employees. As of October 16th, Best buy cannot price match Nikkn DSLRs, lenses, or flashes. IF they were to do so, nikkn would stop sending that certain store that sku for a month. Second and third offenses could mean complete termination of the sku to that specific store. Somehow, Nikon thinks that "it would be a better value over having customers spend their time trying to find better deals." I have a D7000 myself and have always had nikon products, and it doesn't make sense on nikons part, but don't worry about the D7000 being discontinued. I'm sure nikon and Best Buy will learn that this new policy is a terrible idea soon enough.


----------



## rpm (Oct 20, 2011)

They can't price match cause everyone will be forced to sell at the RRSP (is that the acronym? could be wrong probably is). 
but only at its most 'cheapest'. people can sell higher at their own discretion but at the very least everyone will have the same 'base' price to work with (personally this part im not sure. this is an assumption as Nikon doesn't have the legal precedence to force a store to lower/alter their profit margins etc). it's just to insure that everyone everywhere is buying the product at the same price. i don't see how its going to be a bad idea for Nikon; will it make a massive difference in price point? initially yes. eventually you wont realise its there.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 20, 2011)

Without going through this whole thread, I see bestbuy is again selling the D7000's?    

Nikon - D7000 16.2-Megapixel Digital SLR Camera Kit - Black - D7000 Kit with 18-105mm Lens


----------



## Postman158 (Oct 20, 2011)

It all depends on the store. For example, the best buy in my city doesn't sell at Canon 7D, but the one 20 minutes away carries the 7D. It just depends on the specific store.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 20, 2011)

^^^^that was online LoL so I doubt Nikon is "discontinuing" the line up?


----------



## rpm (Oct 20, 2011)

^^^^ their website doesn't specify store but i think its what was mentioned before. some stores got a decline from Nikon after the street date got broken or has to do with Oct 16th price shift...


----------



## tevo (Oct 20, 2011)

jmorales831 said:


> Hey guys, I work in the digital imaging section at Best Buy. It is not being discontinued by Best Buy. Nikon is just having some pricing issues and sent out a memo to employees. As of October 16th, Best buy cannot price match Nikkn DSLRs, lenses, or flashes. IF they were to do so, nikkn would stop sending that certain store that sku for a month. Second and third offenses could mean complete termination of the sku to that specific store. Somehow, Nikon thinks that "it would be a better value over having customers spend their time trying to find better deals." I have a D7000 myself and have always had nikon products, and it doesn't make sense on nikons part, but don't worry about the D7000 being discontinued. I'm sure nikon and Best Buy will learn that this new policy is a terrible idea soon enough.



ohhh right, I forgot about the new pricing policy.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is your answer:
http://nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/nikon-Thailand-flooding.jpeg

They have a major problem with supply right now. There is no recovery of much of their production plant in Thailand. It's not discontinued, it's just plain unavailable. There's no production and it'll be 6 months or more before it's ironed out.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow I thought that was a BS Nikon rumors thing - but just wow after i did research in the business news.  Hope my D7000 gains some value, it'll be on the market.


----------



## IgsEMT (Oct 21, 2011)

I wouldn't take anything best buy employees have to say to heart. B/n 3 BB in my areas I'd say only 20% of their 'camera employees' actually know what they are talking about and wouldn't tell you that 'M' is for Movie. The rest on the other hand...
Good Luck


----------



## jmorales831 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey, you shouldn't ignore what people have to say based on where they work. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fotomanjack (Oct 21, 2011)

The only thing I ever bought camera related at Best Buy is a CF card. If I wanted to buy a camera, I'd go to a camera store, where the chances of the employee selling cameras actually knows something about cameras.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 21, 2011)

fotomanjack said:


> The only thing I ever bought camera related at Best Buy is a CF card. If I wanted to buy a camera, I'd go to a camera store, where the chances of the employee selling cameras actually knows something about cameras.


adding to that... EVERY time I have talked to a camera salesman in best buy they have given totally JACKED information. A little education doesn't go far there.


----------



## Destin (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha I LOVE going to BB to feel up the new cameras when they come out, and having an employee come up to me and tell me he is the "SLR expert" so if I have any questions, just feel free to ask. I handed him the D7000 and asked him to show me how to change the ISO. He couldn't do it. I handed him my photography business card and he walked away lol.


----------

